# fav line?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

what do you guys like the most for a steelhead setup? I know i should use a leader and thinking about using braid. maybe fireline or PP. what colors best for the rivers?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Page 5 and 6 on Newbie Thread will give you some food for thought. 10lb-12lb Mono of your choice to get you started is good in quick response.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

all you need is 6 pound line. 4 pound if you reduce your drag.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A 8 to 10 foot noodle rod with 8 pound trilene mono,with a vanish leader 4-6 #if light bite 6-8#,a good reel with a smooth drag.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> all you need is 6 pound line. 4 pound if you reduce your drag.


Really? He's asking about mainline, not leader tippet. You spool up with 4 lb mainline for steelhead? What happens when you snag?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I use 4 pound seagaur red label for mainline on a 10.5 foot st Croix triumph ultralight


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I use hi vis yellow fireline. It floats and is easy to mend.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

nooffseason said:


> Really? He's asking about mainline, not leader tippet. You spool up with 4 lb mainline for steelhead? What happens when you snag?


yep need a mainline. I was thinking the power pro hi viz yellow with a longer flor leader would help me see my line better but want to make sure its the right thing to do. I can get fireline for $8 12 or 14lbs test but if something else is better ill go with that.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Blood run 12 or 15 lb


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

nooffseason said:


> Really? He's asking about mainline, not leader tippet. You spool up with 4 lb mainline for steelhead? What happens when you snag?


I use 12 lb trilene mainline with about a 20 foot piece of 6 pound trilene leader low vis green.

Once spring gets here with the clear water ill roll with 4 lb main no leader. When i get snagged i have a bead 3 inches above the hook. I pull break off the hook at the bead if i cant pop the snag loose.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Two people now suggest 4 lb mainline. I just don't see the point. Sounds like lost fish, exhausted fish, and snags that break at any weak point in the line leaving unnecessary lengths of line in the river. Maybe I'm nuts, who knows


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

im surprised no one said braid cause of the strength for snags.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

nooffseason said:


> Two people now suggest 4 lb mainline. I just don't see the point. Sounds like lost fish, exhausted fish, and snags that break at any weak point in the line leaving unnecessary lengths of line in the river. Maybe I'm nuts, who knows


I run 4 pound because I can get away with it I lose a few jigs every year but I make my own so it not a big deal the exhausted fish part I haven't seen much of but with the rod i use if the fights taking to long I can tighten my drag and end things pretty quick


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

4lb mainline lol  no thanks. I also don't like braid for steelhead fishing. Just use some 8-10lb mono and go and catch some fish man


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

8 lb berkley Crystal braid. Then about a 12 to 14" fluoro leader.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Used to run 8Lb green color spiderwire mono, its Cheap and strong, casts good, found at Walmart for $4-5 for 220yards. Would run it straight from the reel to the hook no leader caught plenty of fish with it, in clear water even. Sometimes I'll use it as a tippet for my centerpin also.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Mono all day man...Braid is strong but freeze's up in cold weather... Terrible...Frozen rope


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I got 10lbs suffix highviz mono for a good price. Running that with maybe a 6lbs floro leader. if I can ever shake this cold and find me a rod I'll be out to try it.


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

Siglon or Raven 6-8 lb with fluorocarbon leader


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Damyl Tectan 8lb main line and a 6 pound Seaguar Fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

8 pound ande mono with a microswivel and about a 4 foot, 6 pound test leader...is all I use, even when trolling for steel in the rivers...sometimes switch the mainline to 10 pound test while trolling if using small inline planers


----------

